# My first bash with 3M Polishes and a touch of Zaino... Megane R26



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never, ever used the 3M range of polishes, so I ordered a sample kit from Elite earlier this week, and spent today getting to grips with them.

- FCP: Love this stuff, it sure doesn't muck about! Cuts a lot quicker and more aggressively than 3.02 which I'm used to and seems to finish down pretty well. It does dust quite badly, but adding some Ultrafina into the pad definitely helps control this. My favourite heavy cutting compound! I could have done with this on a black Megane 225 I did recently. It would have made short work of it's deeper swirls!

- EFC: Great mid range polish. Seems to fit in between 3.02 and 203S but seems nicer to use and works wonderfully well with 3M's own yellow pad (as you'd expect!). It was hard to tell if refining was needed on my Silver paint, but the finish it left was stunning!

- UF: WOW! Where has this been all of my life!? I know a lot of people love Megs 205 and PO85RD, but for me this is the finishing polish of choice. Such a pleasure to use and leaves a stunning finish which buffs off easily. I did use a little too much and got a touch of fling, but once the pad was loaded and primed I only used a couple of blobs. Again, matching 3M pad was lovely to use too! (Does anyone use the black one instead?)

Anyway, I finished off with an old friend - Zaino Z2. I probably should have used ZAIO and ZFX, but I just lamped a layer of Z2 down over the UF'd area, left it for 15 mins, removed then topped with Z8!

Some afters... not bad for silver me thinks!










































I just wish Zaino beaded a little more... probably my best finish so far on my car. What else is worth a bash on silver?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Car looks fantastic Russ.:thumb: I've used my 3M samples a couple of times now and have to agree they are quality products, the Fast Cut even suprised me on Audi paint and the Ultrafina is a cracking polish to work with.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris! 

I can't believe I haven't tried them sooner. I've had the pads for ages, but never tried the polishes for some reason, maybe I was put off by their 'bodyshop background'. Megs and Menz seem more 'fashionable' to some extent.

I do really like 105 and 205 Megs, but think I prefer the 3M range for my style of working.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

If your getting filling from UF Russ, work it a bit longer. I find it works and works and works for ages as so oily. UF is a real joy to use. 

I really want to try Ecf next but I'll have to wait to do a few more cars with what I have left for now.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks stunning mate, was this DA or Rotary? 


I am trying to talk myself into a rotary but just cant seem to at the moment LOL


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

What took you so long?:lol:

Great set of polishes and Zaino isn't bad either:thumb:

Car looking well fella


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

wow wish i could of got that finsh on my last car(silver astra gsi) as by the look's of them pics you's is looking stunning..and pics are never as good as the real thing..so top job mate :thumb:

iv only just used the 3m range myself..but had to pay the full wack as the sample's were not out then. but like said they are really good polish's  i was told to use the black 3m pad with the light blue finshing polish...but i bought the dark blue finshing polish so used the blue 3m pad....but have been told that the light blue finshing polish and black head is better 

again top job fella :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> If your getting filling from UF Russ, work it a bit longer. I find it works and works and works for ages as so oily. UF is a real joy to use.
> 
> I really want to try Ecf next but I'll have to wait to do a few more cars with what I have left for now.


Extra Fine surprised me the most I think, it will probably be my 'go to' polish from now on. If they don't play up like Menz does, then I can't see me using anything else now!

Sorry there are no 50/50's btw, I've lost my Brinkmann charger! Might get a 3M Sun Gun :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> Looks stunning mate, was this DA or Rotary?
> 
> I am trying to talk myself into a rotary but just cant seem to at the moment LOL


It was a Rotary mate - I have the Chicago CP8210 and Gloss It backing plates :thumb:


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks really nice Ross, added some depth and wetness there. I think I will have to get the 3m sample kit, i have been thinking about it. How would you compare S100 to Fast cut?

The black 3m pad is very good btw :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic Russ cracking job, the 3m kit is good i bought the sample kit a few months back and got some great results on my frozen white will post some pics:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigadz said:


> Looks really nice Ross, added some depth and wetness there. I think I will have to get the 3m sample kit, i have been thinking about it. How would you compare S100 to Fast cut?
> 
> The black 3m pad is very good btw :thumb:


Thanks Adam, you can give mine a bash if you want, I'll be ordering 1L bottles next week anyway!

Fast Cut compared to S100... it seems to cut quicker! I like S100 but I'm not brave enough to work it hard and to get good results, it seems to require a fair bit of time to work. FCP seems better suited to my 'style'. I need to try it on something hard and German though for a fair comparison...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Awesome finish on silver that is. I'm going to invest in these polishes.
So far I've tried fcp and uf and wow I love uf too. It's great to work with and is a brilliant finishing polish.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's a stunning finish on silver Russ and looks superb! :thumb:

I think I'll need to try UF myself! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hijack this a bit, but would the 3M be ok to use with a DA? I have a DA with CG's hexlogic pads, yellow (heavy cut), Blue (med cut) and black (finishing). SO if I went for the EFC...I would use this on my Blue pad and the UF on the black finishing pad??

Is this correct guys? (I am new to machine polishing BTW)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> Sorry to hijack this a bit, but would the 3M be ok to use with a DA? I have a DA with CG's hexlogic pads, yellow (heavy cut), Blue (med cut) and black (finishing). SO if I went for the EFC...I would use this on my Blue pad and the UF on the black finishing pad??
> 
> Is this correct guys? (I am new to machine polishing BTW)


The lid colours on the polishes marry up to the colour of the pads, so EFC you use with the yellow pad and UF with the blue pad...

Based on what I've read, UF and possibly EFC are okay on DA, but FCP needs the higher RPM speeds of a rotary to break down. A lot of people prefer Megs and Menz to 3M via DA...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> The lid colours on the polishes marry up to the colour of the pads, so EFC you use with the yellow pad and UF with the blue pad...
> 
> Based on what I've read, UF and possibly EFC are okay on DA, but FCP needs the higher RPM speeds of a rotary to break down. A lot of people prefer Megs and Menz to 3M via DA...


He's got hexlogic pads though, orange is heavy compounding, green light compounding, White a polishing pad, black a finishing, blue for finesse polishing. I had been using uf on a black hexlogic by g220 with great results!

Your right with fcp from my findings it isn't great by da but on rotary it's absolutely cracking, hard to beat.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh sorry... I misread that, apologies.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent results, i think i need to try the 3m range of polishes as i really like thier pads.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been playing with these 2 but screwed up with the fast cut plus, I used way too much and had fling and what a pig to get the little splatter off and on solid black too. I think the range is great should last me a long long time, first time I've fully machine polished a car in about 1.5 years.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think i got the same sample kit as you mate, and just like you was blown away i had a seat arosa in with black paint that almost looked like a trip to the paint shop but fcp saved the day funny as i read this post on my mental list of things to do tonight was to find the cheapest place for the full size bottles.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Carters Consumables are pretty cheap, but I'll just get them off a trader on here as I know I'll get them next day. Elite works out well priced with free delivery over £60 and 5% off...


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks excellent. As I was saying this morning, never got on with 3M but I can see why people love it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks mate 

Did you try the BTBM?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Did you try the BTBM?


Not yet, but I will use it on mine tomorrow if the weather holds up!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

What a coincidence, today I also tried 3M polishes for the first time, FC+ and UF 

How long did it take You to do one panel like door with FC+ and UF ? And what RPM's did You use ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

FCP I spread at 900 for a couple of passes, worked at 1800-2000 for 2-3 passes then down to 900 again.

UF I worked at about 1400 or so before refining at 900. I probably made too many passes with UF as it was a pleasure to use!!! 

What did you do?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks a great finish Russ, i ecently bought the 3M range and a DA6. Have tried the EFC and that looks a nice finish.
Being a newbie to the machine polishing, i have done a one day course with Robbie over at Valet Magic, and decided to buy the DA6 to begin with.
have not tried the Ultrafina on its own yet as the EFC left a nice finish.
What sort of working should i do with the UF on a DA6 to get the best out of it? any advice on the other two would also be appreciated.

Cheers.........Kev:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I did few nasty scratches with FC on orange 3M cutting pad, spreading at 900,few passes at 1500 with light preasure and two with bigger,than refine at 900. 

With UF I only managed to do bonnet and as above, spread at 900 and then work on 1500-2000 and refined at 900 but I found that it wasn't necesarry, results were the same as when I finished job on 1500-2000.


One thing that I liked the most in UF was it's really long work time,it seems like you can play with it for few minutes and it won't dry.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning Russ, I bet supernatural would look lush on that!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracking finish on silver there mate.

I do like the 3M range myself.


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Adam, you can give mine a bash if you want, I'll be ordering 1L bottles next week anyway!
> 
> Fast Cut compared to S100... it seems to cut quicker! I like S100 but I'm not brave enough to work it hard and to get good results, it seems to require a fair bit of time to work. FCP seems better suited to my 'style'. I need to try it on something hard and German though for a fair comparison...


I'm going to have to purchase them off you mate, couldn't refuse if i tried. I prefer a longer work time as well, S100 is very dry.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Totally agree mate. UF just pops flake like nowt else! You mayve seen this already?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11647&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
The cars looking awesome btw Russ. Im thinking about the Chicago
Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Walesy. said:


> Sorry to hijack this a bit, but would the 3M be ok to use with a DA? I have a DA with CG's hexlogic pads, yellow (heavy cut), Blue (med cut) and black (finishing). SO if I went for the EFC...I would use this on my Blue pad and the UF on the black finishing pad??
> 
> Is this correct guys? (I am new to machine polishing BTW)


The blue pad is a glazing pad bud. Green is a heavy polishing pad, white light polishing. This is why the 3M system is so good for the newbie, theyre so simple to follow. Just match the colours most of the time. 
Phil


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work there Phil!! What's the 3M Paste Wax like to use? Be good to do a full 3M detail at some point - their new retail range is superb, particularly the tyre dressing and glass cleaner (which I also used today!)

The Chicago is great, defo the one to go for at c. £200. Unless you have Festool money...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Nice work there Phil!! What's the 3M Paste Wax like to use? Be good to do a full 3M detail at some point - their new retail range is superb, particularly the tyre dressing and glass cleaner (which I also used today!)
> 
> The Chicago is great, defo the one to go for at c. £200. Unless you have Festool money...


The 3M wax is very good, easy to use, good looks and beads like a champ. Try it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 

I see they do a couple. Is this the best one?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-marine-ultra-performance-paste-wax.php?manufacturers_id=23


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice finish, especially on silver :thumb:
I think I shall definately try out the 3M polishes - they sound very interesting.

At the risk of dragging this thread off topic, how do you find the R26? It is currently on the short list for my next car.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Only just used them..... :wall: What you been playing at Russ :lol:

I don't use anything else, I'm the opposite to you i'd never managed to get on with the Menz - maybe something to do with not machining that often so not perfecting with technique with them. But I can pick up the 3M after months of no machining and I'm away in no time :thumb:.

I'm sorry but why aren't you using Vintage after all that hard work ... It looks the absolute dogs on mine so after all the machining I would have thought on your's it really will bring out the colour and for you give you the beading you crave....

And I use the black pads as well, sort of somewhere in between the blue and yellow.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice Russ and the 3M polishes are very useful depending on what motor your working on, have used them a lot recently but had some good results with Megs 105 and 205 yesterday on a Porker...........:car:

I just don't think you can go wrong with Zaino, some nice deep reflections on silver you got there..........:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Cracking finish on Silver Russ. :thumb:

I knew you'd be impressed with the 3M polishes, with Ultrafina I prefer to use the black finishing pad myself. I've also just got these in the 3.5" size too which I'll be adding to the site this week. 

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Alex, I've never seen the smaller black pads... I'll be having some of those off you!

What do you think of their paste wax?

Russ.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Alex, I've never seen the smaller black pads... I'll be having some of those off you!
> 
> ...


It's like a modified version of Collinite #476s but without the chemical smell, very good wax for the price. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Alex, looks like some of that too then!! 

I reckon a full 3M detail would look great, with their tyre restorer and foaming glass cleaner too!

Shame there's no metal polish!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Nice work there Phil!! What's the 3M Paste Wax like to use? Be good to do a full 3M detail at some point - their new retail range is superb, particularly the tyre dressing and glass cleaner (which I also used today!)
> 
> The Chicago is great, defo the one to go for at c. £200. Unless you have Festool money...


Russ, i never had anything to do with the waxing process as i was busy taking pics at the time and talking lol. Theres so much going on when theres 6 people but the tin is bloody huge like FK or Megs #16 and is only £13! It came off effortlessly after around 20 mins and looked awesome! Beading as you see was great!. Festool, maybe not lol


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks
> 
> I see they do a couple. Is this the best one?
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-marine-ultra-performance-paste-wax.php?manufacturers_id=23


No, it's this one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138699


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great review and very impressive results :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at the photos in Post 1 - rarely do photos do justice to the finish but this just looks superb to me and I can only imagine how good it looks in the flesh! 

Alan W


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Russ, that is one of the best finishes I have seen on silver paint! :argie:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Great work and a good read - obviously every car is different, but how far do you think those 250ml bottles would go?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Porta said:


> No, it's this one
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138699


There is very little difference between the two in terms of performance and looks, great review by the way. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ ....Purest finish :thumb:
Russ Is 3m pads "Self-Centered pad" such as Hex-Logic pads?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks stunning Russ, thats a very glossy finish you achieved!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> There is very little difference between the two in terms of performance and looks, great review by the way. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Never tried the marie wax, but I suppose they should not be so different, just like you wrote


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work Russ ....Purest finish :thumb:
> Russ Is 3m pads "Self-Centered pad" such as Hex-Logic pads?


No, not self centred unfortunately but they are very good pads in terms of ease of use.

That silver looks awesome Russ, and as said before I bet the photos don't do it justice.

I prefer the 3M polishes also, they just seem to be so versatile. Not that I'm any authority on polishes mind.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some great compliments here - thanks everyone!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Russ, sorry to ask again, but how far do you think the 250ml bottles will go?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> Russ, sorry to ask again, but how far do you think the 250ml bottles will go?


2-3 cars I'd imagine, I was using very little on the MX5 I did yesterday 

They are a fair old size really.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> 2-3 cars I'd imagine, I was using very little on the MX5 I did yesterday
> 
> They are a fair old size really.


2-3 surely get more than that from them no?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I was just thinking that... depends on the car I guess! Maybe 5?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic, cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Really superb finish :thumb: That is an amazing finish on silver!

Thanks for your comments about the polishes, I found them very useful. I really want to try them out now!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Alex, I've never seen the smaller black pads... I'll be having some of those off you!
> 
> Russ.


These are now available on the site. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## K2Ri (Nov 7, 2009)

I also got couple of weeks ago my first 3M polishes. (FCP, EF & UF)

Amazing products! Especially UF :argie:
Works really well also by hand and for BMW's hard carbon black paint. I topped them by Zaino Z5 and Z6, which left really nice finish.

I bought just 150ml sample bottles but soon I'm going to buy bigger bottles. Now I can finally forget testing different Meguiar's polishes (which didn't worked so well), because 3M polishes are working so perfect for me. :thumb:

..and of course: Really nice work on Megane! :thumb:


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Well that has sold them to me. I have a silver car and also the 3M pads and was looking for what polishes to go for next. You car looks great.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you! 

They are great, I'm just about to order 1L bottles!


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Good work! 

Drove a mate's 230 R26 recently and they are ridiculously good cars to drive!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultrafina is fantastic, only have a couple of 30ml samples but it is a really oily 'workable' polish. Very similar to Megs 205.

Nice glossy look to the paint - after 3 layers of Z2 I find it beads fantastically, are you sure 15 minutes was enough curing time?


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks awesome:thumb: 
Some of the best silver car photos i've seen!
I was thinking about trying some Ultrafina, but not sure if it works so well with a DA. I'm looking forward to seeing a full 3M detail topped off with some Zaino:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great thread :thumb: How hard or soft are the 3M pads ie compliant


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks!

The green one is quite firm at first, but amongst the easier of the compounding pads to use. The yellow and blue are a joy, assuming you have a decent backing plate (like the 3M one!)


----------

